

Pixact.ly: A web-based game to see how pixel-perfectly trained your eyes are - adamnemecek
http://pixact.ly/

======
yowza
I was expecting to see my rank against the others.

~~~
adamnemecek
I stole if from this /r/web_design thread
[https://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/2mho4u/pixactly...](https://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/2mho4u/pixactly_a_webbased_game_to_see_how/)

so direct your feedback that in that direction.

